# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Post Pictures of Your Dream Journal(s) Here

## Queen Zukin

Thought we definitely needed this thread.  :tongue2: 

This was my first dream journal, ever. I used it from 2004 to 2010. Lesson learned: that foil is a pain in the ass.


My second dream journal. From 2010 until the end of 2011:


Most recent, only a couple months old now:


So yeah, post images of your dream journal(s) here!  ::D:

----------


## Wool

Intresting, i have only written my dreams on lose papers, and never really kept a journal as a book. Because i couldn't find a nice one to write in. U reminded me of getting one so i shall!

----------


## melanieb

I always write mine down on the computer, in Word. It autosaves and it's backed up to a second harddrive.

Plus it's easy to correct errors or reorder items as I remember them.

I saw the thread title and thought it meant to post pics of images from dreams posted in our DJs.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Intresting, i have only written my dreams on lose papers, and never really kept a journal as a book. Because i couldn't find a nice one to write in. U reminded me of getting one so i shall!



 I usually start off with one of those semi hard covered notebooks that you can get at any store, and by the time I am through with it, it has become something completely else, full of stickers and whatever I felt like adding at the time. 

 I think it's a bonding experience.  :tongue2:

----------


## Carrot

Hmm. I've never thought of actually getting a book to write my dream journals. Don't really like writing...

----------


## Dreamer95

I know I know, You dont see a man as creative as me everyday

Nowadays I keep this guy near my bed, I found a cool 99cent dreamjournal app
And I write it in there and then I can easily send it to my computer

----------


## Mancon

I have been using my iPad (since Christmas) to keep track of all my dreams lately.

----------


## Carrot

> I have been using my iPad (since Christmas) to keep track of all my dreams lately.



The words seem a little hard to read.

----------


## Toch

Here's a page from my old dream journal; it's just an ordinary small spiral notebook. For some reason, typing up dreams doesn't work for me - I have to handwrite them or I won't remember them.



OP: How could that notebook have lasted for 6 years?! Mine filled up after less than 6 months. You must have really small handwriting  :smiley:

----------


## Wool

So i finally got one  ::D:  with a creepy ass parrot on it 

It stares into your soul...

----------


## EarthInferno

> This was my first dream journal, ever. I used it from 2004 to 2010. Lesson learned: that foil is a pain in the ass.
> 
> So yeah, post images of your dream journal(s) here!



I bet you were saying, "arrrgh, foiled again!"  lol

I might have some dreams written on paper, If I ever find them I'll post them in my Dream Journal here.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> OP: How could that notebook have lasted for 6 years?! Mine filled up after less than 6 months. You must have really small handwriting



From 2004ish until the time I joined DV I was only journaling sporadically. And, to be honest, I write WAY too huge in my journals, which is why I go through them so fast now.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*We actually have this thread somewhere. Anyway nice journals queen.*

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I'll post.  Mines, pretty normal, just a leftover notebook from school.





I definitely would win the neatest handwriting competition.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

As i read this thread title, why not draw a picture of your dream and post it? if you are good at art  ::D:  i used to like drawing my dreams when i was much younger. I loved drawing too.

----------


## Mzzkc

*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 








amidoinitrite?

----------


## Carrot

> *Spoiler* for _Dream Journal_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amidoinitrite?



Physical dream journal thank you.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mzzkc

Oooohh, I gotcha...


*Spoiler* for _Like This_:

----------


## Alucinor XIII

Almost made a new topic for this, such a nifty thread idea.

This is my current Dream Journal, a nice bound one. (I have a keychain light attacked to my pen for midnight scribbling.
IMG_20120819_182532.jpg


Some doodles I drew on the inside
IMG_20120819_182514.jpg

And this is the journal I just bought today. my current one is nearly full, so I went ahead and picked one out!
IMG_20120819_182613.jpg

----------


## Brigid

> I always write mine down on the computer, in Word. It autosaves and it's backed up to a second harddrive.
> 
> Plus it's easy to correct errors or reorder items as I remember them.
> 
> I saw the thread title and thought it meant to post pics of images from dreams posted in our DJs.



Haha! I thought the exact same thing (that the topic was about posting images from dreams.)

Anyway ... I also usually write down my dreams on Word. Although lately, I've been writing them down on my Kindle Fire when I wake up––because I sleep with it next to my pillow, whereas I keep my computer across the room from me when I sleep, and I'm too lazy to get up and go to it first thing in the morning. lol.

----------

